# Personal tax?



## Nick58 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi, looking to move from Spain to Portugal or Madeira as the tax on our private pensions is too much to bear. Am I correct in believing that Portugal is tax free for the first 10 years? We would want to be residents and have our only home in Portugal or Madeira, thanks.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

You'll be wanting to know about NHR Non Habitual Residence (said with a Portuguese accent) and there are hoops for you to jump through and the hoops change. Try searching the forum or internet as it's one of the recurring topics with loads of information already posted about NHR scheme for foreigners not paying tax for 10 years.


----------



## Nick58 (Aug 12, 2013)

ok, many thanks.


----------



## Tucsonsteve (Mar 26, 2013)

Nick58 said:


> Hi, looking to move from Spain to Portugal or Madeira as the tax on our private pensions is too much to bear. Am I correct in believing that Portugal is tax free for the first 10 years? We would want to be residents and have our only home in Portugal or Madeira, thanks.




Would you mind sharing what percentage of your income is going to taxes? My wife and I are thinking of Spain, but are worried about the tax bite, so Portugal seems more likely at the moment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

If it's Standard UK income tax.
Band Taxable income Tax rate
Personal Allowance Up to £12,500 0%
Basic rate £12,501 to £50,000 20%
Higher rate £50,001 to £150,000 40%
Additional rate over £150,000 45%

https://www.gov.uk/income-tax-rates


----------



## b0ll0cks-to-brexit (Oct 25, 2019)

Strontium said:


> If it's Standard UK income tax.
> Band Taxable income Tax rate
> Personal Allowance Up to £12,500 0%
> Basic rate £12,501 to £50,000 20%
> ...


Yank is asking about ES taxes, not UK.
Google search maybe?


----------

